# Hello Sailnet-Oday 22



## Craig Kennedy (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I am the new owner of 1974 Oday 22 and have just joined Sailnet and am very excited about what you all have to offer a newbie like me and hope to be able to contribute as well as I can.
First thing I would love to get my hands on is the operations and rigging manual? Does anyone have one they would share? I have a construction and engineering back ground and can't wait to give the "Nauti NikkI" some love and well needed attention. Cheers! 

And yes, those are grain bins in the background.....


----------



## bones92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, and to sailing. There's a LOT to learn here.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

I owned an ODay 22 back in the 1970s. Never had a manual for it. Pretty simple boat. Not sure you really need one.

I note you double-posted this question. Poor form.


----------



## Craig Kennedy (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey JimsCAL,
Thanks for the input. You are probably right, it is only a boat after all....what could go wrong? But since you owned this boat, maybe you could help me out and tell me what the proper tension is for all the standing rigging? I'm not sure the previous owner has it set right. 

As my post states, I am new to SailNet and don't really know exactly where to post things or if they show up everywhere or just in the form that they are posted. 

I will try to improve my "Poor form" in the future.

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## 43N77W (Mar 30, 2016)

Congrats Craig, I look forward to your adventures on the water and any repairs. I hope to be following your footsteps with a trailer sailor in the near future.


----------



## Craig Kennedy (Apr 24, 2016)

I am excited about the times to come. I haven't sailed for years, but do love it....
Cheers.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Craig Kennedy said:


> But since you owned this boat, maybe you could help me out and tell me what the proper tension is for all the standing rigging? I'm not sure the previous owner has it set right.


I've never used a gauge to adjust the tension of my rig. You develop a feel for what's about right and by observing how slack the leeward stays become when heeled and the sag in the forestay, you can figure out pretty quickly what needs to be tweeked. Look up the mast to make sure its straight. Use a halyard to make sure the mast is not leaning to port or starboard. Check one of the several rig tuning guides available online if the above doesn't make sense.


----------



## Craig Kennedy (Apr 24, 2016)

Jim,
Thanks for the tips. I will have a look and see how it looks. Seems to have a possible bow in the mast? I will take it down and lay it out on a flat surface and see if it is truly bowed. Seems to be centered port and starboard using a halyard as a guide, but the bow has me a little concerned.
Cheers for the help.

CK


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

She has a fractional rig
http://sailboatdata.com/viewrecord.asp?class_id=79

most I've seen can and do have a slight bend at the top. Unless you plan on racing or crossing oceans, "snug" is tension enough IMHO. High tension actually can crack the cabin top and cause hardware to rip out.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

deniseO30 said:


> She has a fractional rig
> O'DAY 22 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com


The ODay 22 came with a masthead rig until 1980. I had one. Listed in sailboatdata.com as ODay 22 MH.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Craig Kennedy said:


> Jim,
> Thanks for the tips. I will have a look and see how it looks. Seems to have a possible bow in the mast? I will take it down and lay it out on a flat surface and see if it is truly bowed. Seems to be centered port and starboard using a halyard as a guide, but the bow has me a little concerned.
> Cheers for the help.
> 
> CK


I wouldn't bother dropping the mast to check for a "bow". If it isn't straight in the boat, it's most likely due to the rig tuning. Note that it should be straight from side to side, but can have a slight bend aft.


----------



## Craig Kennedy (Apr 24, 2016)

I do have a slight aft bow bur I am straight from side to side. I did find this however.... A bent and broken spreader bolt. That doesn't seem right? Someone too tight on my standing rigging? I would like to get this resolved before I bend my replacement.
Thanks again.

Cheers


----------

